# where is the "shadow" file for FreeBSD?



## goldenfire (Jan 13, 2010)

Is there also a file in FreeBSD which is like "shadow" file in Linux?


----------



## phoenix (Jan 13, 2010)

master.passwd() and pwd_mkdb() should have the info you are looking for.


----------



## Alt (Jan 13, 2010)

You can use `vipw` also


----------



## goldenfire (Jan 13, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> master.passwd() and pwd_mkdb() should have the info you are looking for.



Thanks a lot. 

/etc/pwd.db is the database equivalent of /etc/passwd, it doesn't contain any hashes. The s in /etc/spwd.db represents the shadow, so it is the database equivalent of etc/master.passwd and does contain the hashes.


----------

